# Enviro Berkeley IPI or Lopi Greenfield?



## Sir_Lancelot (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m looking at replacing our 13 year old Bixby Maxfire with a LP gas stove (wife and I no longer want to deal with corn or wood pellets) in order to heat our 1600’ well-insulated basement and are looking at either the Enviro Berkeley (IPI version) or the Lopi Greenfield.  Does anyone have any thoughts, experiences, or opinions that you’d care to share?  The price for both units is almost identical with the Lopi.


----------



## Tech Guru (Aug 14, 2018)

I have less experience on the Lopi, but the Enviro Berkeley is a pretty top notch stove.  Lots of glass surface, well defined logs and burner bed.  The IPI version has the split flow valve so you can take it from very low output to it's nice 40K Btu high.  Great integration of the screen into the castings as well.  makes it look like less of an afterthought...


----------



## jsiets (Aug 17, 2018)

I do not have any experience with the enviro by berkley but the greenfield by lopi is a top notch stove in my opinion the ipi version comes with 3 sided glass and the ember fire split burner.  just for full disclosure i do work for a lopi dealer and do all the service and install work at our our store.


----------



## Tech Guru (Aug 23, 2018)

Enviro Berkeley = Top Notch
Lopi Greenfield = Top Notch

It's a win-win for the OP!


----------



## Sir_Lancelot (Sep 2, 2018)

Well, I decided to go with the Lopi Greenfield and they finished installing it lastThursday.  It’s a beautiful stove and we’re looking forward to seeing her run (other than for a quick test or two) after it cools down a little bit outside.  The good news is that we ended up getting it for $1,100 cheaper than the Enviro Berkeley!  Thanks to all who responded.


----------

